# 1st mk1 2.5L swap?



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)




----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Going to be the next hot swap for sure!


----------



## CanadianCabby (Sep 1, 2006)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (Issam Abed)*

looks a little tight in there


----------



## Dubstuning (Nov 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Deffinetly looks a bit tight


----------



## J.Owen (May 31, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Dubstuning)*

looking good.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

rad


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice! I love the pink accents


----------



## Crubb3d Rymz (Dec 25, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is that action matts rado STILL sitting there? wtf is going on with that thing...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Crubb3d Rymz)*

Bag. That's an older picture when we 1st painted the car. He sold the corrado months ago


----------



## I know Laz (Apr 27, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Very impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (Issam Abed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Issam Abed* »_Going to be the next hot swap for sure!

I dont think so. There is a decent amount of welding and fabrication and not everybody can do it. This is not a "bolt in" swap.


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_
This is not a "bolt in" swap.

correct...no where near.


----------



## bloody dismemberment (Feb 18, 2004)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

so wait a minute man, you dont have bolts holding in your motor? oh is it bluetooth, or something else cool that we dont even know about yet?


----------



## vr2jetta (Dec 16, 2007)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (bloody dismemberment)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody dismemberment* »_so wait a minute man, you dont have bolts holding in your motor? oh is it bluetooth, or something else cool that we dont even know about yet?

It does "bolt in" smart a$$, but not with factory parts. From what Ive seen so far on this subject the unibody rail has to be notched and 3 custom engine/transmission mounts fabbed up. Does not sound like fun to me.


----------



## ShaggysGTI (May 15, 2009)

Sounds like a blast to me!


----------



## A2VRTurbo (May 30, 2009)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

u beat me to the punch nice swap though


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *bloody dismemberment* »_so wait a minute man, you dont have bolts holding in your motor? oh is it bluetooth, or something else cool that we dont even know about yet?


----------



## 155VERT83 (Aug 1, 2000)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (vr2jetta)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vr2jetta* »_ ...From what Ive seen so far on this subject the unibody rail has to be notched and 3 custom engine/transmission mounts fabbed up. Does not sound like fun to me.

Sounds like a chance to make some cash. Who's selling the "integration" parts kit?!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (155VERT83)*

at 1st... my thoughts were to make mounts to produce to sell...BUT after doing this. there is NO way to do it.
you MUST have a welder, grinder, BIG hammer and cutting tools to do this job...just NO other way...i tried!! trust me


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

ohh yea, TB adapting and relays clicking


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

1ST START UP!!!!!
no exhaust just downpipe!
sorry the video is dark!
TURN IT UP (yes i'm yelling! i'm STOKED!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tWEpjgUzakg


----------



## uncle_scott (Oct 12, 2009)

Reminds me of a vr6 swap into a mk1. Regardless how you do it, the mounts are custom. That swap seems to be done by anyone now who has a mig welder, a grinder, and some time. I bet we will see more 2.5l fed beasts coming right up...


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (uncle_scott)*

no where near a vr6 swap...so much more work, been there too haha


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

that is pretty awesome! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ATL_VR6 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

More pictures without fancy covers on the motor!


----------



## JustTheTip (Jan 22, 2008)

Thats a kick a$$ swap, I have a 2.5 laying around im planning on putting into a mk3 or mk4 havent decided which yet...


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

looks awesome! Congrats!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MFZERO)*

quick drive by!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2QPiI4QSukA 
http://www.youtube.com/user/no...G3zx4


----------



## impulse byer (Mar 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (nothing-leaves-stock)*

Damn i hate you now i need to have one as well!
I love the old Audi's. Just on the way they sound i knew they had to be bad ass. Can't wait to make that sound with my rocco even if it takes a little longer than this winter for me to do.
Awesome job


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (impulse byer)*

lol ........my quote
tomorrow........new clutch


----------



## kompressorgolf (Dec 6, 2005)

That sounded fantastic! great job, paved the way for the others!


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

So how does it feel? Hows the powerband?


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (Nevaeh_Speed)*

with 1000 less pounds and the 2.5 inch exhaust and C2 flash....well...
it goes like hell....constantly on the limiter


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

truf


----------



## digifant_gli (May 14, 2004)

*Re: (nothing-leaves-stock)*

I don't know if it would make a difference or not, but the Beetle that is equipped with a version of the 2.5l that has a power steering pump and utilizes a similar mounting system as other 4 Cylinder VW engines. If you could get your hands on a Beetle 2.5, you might find it to be a tad easier to swap in.
Just my $0.02


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: (digifant_gli)*

interesting! didn't know that! thanks a bunch


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

Makes sense... the Beetle is a "leftover" Mk4, with similar mounts as the ABA, BR6, etc... it'sn the 16v Scirocco being used for 16v swaps all over again








I think a Scirocco would be able to hold this better, since the engine bay is so big. 2nded on the no fancy covers pic!
How are you running it? By your mention of a reflash, I take it it's all stock, basiclaly dropped in with only a few mods? (I mean mods to the engine, of course not mods to GET it in







)


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (VDub2625)*

the depth of the bay is not the issue at all. the mk1 chassis is just too narrow. even i a rocco you would have to cut and modify the frame rail.
the motor is stock with a C2 custom flash and full NLS custom SS exhaust. thats all for now


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

*new video!!!!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMSqIS3eyUs


_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 1:45 PM 11-24-2009_


----------



## 2.slowduo (Sep 17, 2008)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*

that's awesome!!









I want a 2.5 in my mk3


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_*new video!!!!*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMSqIS3eyUs

_Modified by nothing-leaves-stock at 1:45 PM 11-24-2009_

Really sounds nice. Did you all only notch the passenger side frame rail so the transaxle sits in its stock location or did you set the entire drive train centered then develop the mounts and create custom axles?


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (hypothetical)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.slowduo* »_

I want a 2.5 in my mk3









we can do it for you









_Quote, originally posted by *hypothetical* »_
Really sounds nice. Did you all only notch the passenger side frame rail so the transaxle sits in its stock location or did you set the entire drive train centered then develop the mounts and create custom axles?

fab'd the pass side frame only. trans is in the stock location and stock size axles used. factory mounting points were used on the side and rear of the trans. front and pass side were custom made


----------



## hypothetical (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: 1st mk1 2.5L swap? (nothing-leaves-stock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nothing-leaves-stock* »_fab'd the pass side frame only. trans is in the stock location and stock size axles used. factory mounting points were used on the side and rear of the trans. front and pass side were custom made

Gotcha, seemed the most logical, but ya never know with the NLS guys. Great work! Time for a BT like a PT6262, that would be a lot of fun... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fran6c (Feb 20, 2000)

*We are at it too....*

Since the NLS Rabbit sounded sooooo sweet and I was looking for a replacement for my ABA I decide to take a go at it.... I did quite a few picture of the modification required on the passenger side as for the cutting and the Massaging needed. We are not done yet but engine should be secure by the end of the week. Of course I ask an experience tuner to help with the process and Mike at Rombotis tuning turn out to be just the man.

You can see pictures on my iCloud account

https://www.icloud.com/photostream/fr-fr/#A359UlCq9laXw


----------



## VWLOLA (May 20, 2013)

fran6c said:


> *We are at it too....*
> 
> Since the NLS Rabbit sounded sooooo sweet and I was looking for a replacement for my ABA I decide to take a go at it.... I did quite a few picture of the modification required on the passenger side as for the cutting and the Massaging needed. We are not done yet but engine should be secure by the end of the week. Of course I ask an experience tuner to help with the process and Mike at Rombotis tuning turn out to be just the man.
> 
> ...


----------



## VWLOLA (May 20, 2013)

Thanks kindly for sharing the picture. It helps a big time and you have done it nice and simple. Could you please explain what trans and axles you used. Is there any possibility to use trans that is already with mk5 2.5l?


----------

